# XML - Zeilenumbrüche



## Maa (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Zeilenumbrüche in XML realisieren?

<TEXT>
blablalsblabl<br/>
adsadaspdhjoa<br/><br/>
asdsad
</TEXT>

in einer XSL Datei gebe ich diesen Text-Tag aus und die Zeilen werden einfach aneinader gehängt (<br/> ist zwar nicht zu sehen wird aber auch nicht interpretiert!)

ich habe gerade bemerkt das es sich bei allen HTML-Tags so verhält...
Sie werden nicht angezeigt aber auch nicht interprtiert... was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Februar 2004)

Vermutlich hast du kein XML-Schema angegeben. Schau mal auf w3c.org. Dort solltest Du genauere Infos dazu finden.

lG,
Nitro


----------

